# i may be unemployed soon...



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

our plant is behind when it comes to the economy so it is just now catching up to us. last year we lost 50 people and another round is coming really soon (next couple of weeks)...im not sure whats going to happen but i am freaking out some. it is one of the better paying jobs in my area without having some kind of degree. there "layoff" is basically a nice way of saying you are fired. if you are gone for more than 30 days then you are considered a new employee, you have to re-apply, start your wages over and benefits. but because they are slowing down ALOT, they probably wont hire anyone for a while...
i really dont want to relocate because i love the area and we got such a deal on the house...

i think i need a drink....:aargh4:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sucks to hear man. i would be freaking out also.
what industry are you in?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.ellwoodgroup.com/home.cfm?pid=304


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I know you are in the business of making special crankshaft but do you have the means to recondition them?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

yes, but all the tools are made for pins and mains that are a minimum of 6 inches ROUND.
basically, anything under 1 ton they dont touch.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Hate to hear that man. I know I have been in the job market for about a month now (got out of the Army March 11th). It is pretty rough out here looking for a job. My area is blessed with plenty of work (oil field services) but they don't pay much hourly they just figure it equals out by working you a ton of hours every week. I am trying to get something that will make the ends meet and still have time with the family since that was my main reason for leaving the Army. I have interviewed a few times and have not accepted a job yet because people are offering me wage rates that I earned 10 years ago. So like I say it is rough out here...


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i know what you are going through. my job was getting slack also. you could always look into driving a truck. i went to the truck driving school and TMC transportation offered me a job. i start on the 19th. it sucks im gonna be away from home so much but ill be making over double what i was making.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Last year I went through the same thing my company laid off 400 or so people I was one of the lucky ones that got to stay but its coming around again my wife and I work at the same company in differnt departments the rumor is she going to have next friday off thats how it started last year Man the goverment is doing such a great job they all need to be in the unemployment line


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

we had a "state of the business" meeting last week and right at the last minute the manager said, easter is going to be a UN-paid holiday...either take a vacation day or take it unpaid. this was the friday before easter. nice heads up eh!?
the supervisor's are walking around with there heads to the ground because they know whats going on and wont say anything. the manager said the salary people are taking a pay cut first and some of them will go, then us.
i am multi-skilled at 4 jobs there, machinist 1,2 and 3. its gonna help big time but im not sure if its enough.
being able to run multiple CNC machines along with polishing and handwork MIGHT get me through but time will tell.
i think the people that DO make it are going off the 12HR rotation. going from that to 8HR is about a $6-800 (a month) pay cut if there isnt any overtime.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I feel for you all. Our company had lay offs last year. Things picked up a bit, but not much. We've had a wage freeze for 2 years now with no changes in sight. I'm worried because I have seniority and am one of the highest paid, which still isn't much.

Good luck!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that sucks man sorry to hear about it.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Big D said:


> I feel for you all. Our company had lay offs last year. Things picked up a bit, but not much. We've had a wage freeze for 2 years now with no changes in sight. I'm worried because I have seniority and am one of the highest paid, which still isn't much.
> 
> Good luck!



thats one of the great things they do, you have the most seniority and probably one of the most skilled workers and they let you go because you "make" to much money...
i also have had a wage freeze, even though we still get our review.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

hate to hear that man. i work for the state they have been giving us furlough days for 15 months now. after a little while u start to miss that money. hope all goes well for ya.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

That sucks big time. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Good Luck Bro, I'm in the same Boat, Well kinda. I've been out of work for a bit. Been picking up part time stuff for very little money, but its money.... My issue is, with my experience in my feild, I can't even land a moderate job, because of the salary differences. You can't convince anyone that a pay cut is better than no pay..... Go figure.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I hear ya....A year ago we had about 16 in house chemical engineers at this local engineering firm I work for. As of today we are down to 2. I some how have been able to squeak by but my luck may be running out.

Scott


----------



## geo (Aug 14, 2009)

that sucks man hope things get better for you guys


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks for all the support guys...
today the layoffs started. since we are on 12HR shift its the other teams day today to work. 5-6 lost there jobs, probably the same tonite on the night crew. then i go back tomorrow to find out if i have a job. my friends at work are letting me know who is going.


what really sucks is it's called the "walk of shame". the area manager comes up to you, you follow him to the plant managers office. they say whatever they say, then the guard follows you around while you gather your things and escorts you out the gate.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that but if you are unfortunate enough to get a trip down the "walk of shame" hold your head up brother. There is someone out there that should be ashamed but not the hourly worker. Either your business is in trouble because of mismanagement or the economy and neither are your fault.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks for the support.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hang in there. Bruin is right!


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

hope everything gets better for yall


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Guys!!!

I got a call a few minutes ago, I should have an employment offer via email today or first thing in the AM:rockn:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i made it through!!!
WOOOT!artay::booty::goodnews::chewbacca::WAYV:AAARRTYY::arms::fest30::band::beerchug::cowbell_snl::crowdapplause:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats Man!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Thanks Guys!!!
> 
> I got a call a few minutes ago, I should have an employment offer via email today or first thing in the AM:rockn:


schweet!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Good news! Congrats


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> Good news! Congrats


Got the email today,....:rockn:

Not quiet what I was looking for, but in the area . I think Ima grab it up. Its a slight paycut from before, but its way better than the nothin, or PT stuff I'm doin now. Bout $3500 less a year than I made at my last job. I think the quality of life will be better tho.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Awesome I'm proud for ya


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

RDWD said:


> Awesome I'm proud for ya


 
Thanks:rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats all :bigok:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I start Monday!!!!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

congrats buddy!
hope it works out good for ya!


----------

